# Di-Lane wma



## BigBrett (Aug 16, 2010)

anyone on here ever hunted there? any opinions? how crowded is it?

i never have hunted a wma cause my dad has always yelled those places are where you go to get shot. thinkin bout tryin one but they ain't alot close to me.


----------



## the r.o.c. (Aug 16, 2010)

ive hunted di-lane 6 or 8 times. very good place, lots of big deer. you need to put in some scout time, and not just go in blind. several places ive hunted, stiner branch, across the dirt road from the archery only area, across from the new check station. like i said if you get picked you need to go 1 or 2 days ahead and take a look. you can get maps from gohuntgeorgis.com. hope you have a good and safe season.


----------



## killabig1 (Aug 17, 2010)

Statistically, public lands are safer in Ga that private lands.

Anyway, DiLane has a lot of open grassy areas and swampy bottoms. It was orginally a quail plantation and still has good quail habitat. Like he said, you've got to scout to find good spots. And, there's always the chance that when you finally found a good spot,... someone else is hunting there.


----------



## biker13 (Aug 17, 2010)

Go on the Nov hunt it is near the rut time its not quota and its the least crowded.Hunted there 4 times always got deer.


----------



## Maduro on Point (Sep 15, 2010)

I will be in on the 6-9 Quota hunt. Been @ Di-Lane before with bow and took a nice 6-pointer. Got to say what everyone else is saying. Go walk it before the 6th plenty of land plenty of great spots and plenty of nice bucks. All I hunt is WMA's and never had an issue other than being walked up on and that is just part of hunting public land. Good Luck


----------

